

11 tips to reinforce a purchase decision and establish a customer for life - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/11-tips-to-reinforce-a-purchase-decision-and-establish-a-customer-for-life-2/

======
mannicken
> Add your customer to your mailing list and periodically send updates on your
> business, new products, usage tips, etc.

Please don't.

